# Newspaper saddlebags...



## mickeyc (Mar 18, 2019)

https://detroit.craigslist.org/mcb/bop/d/utica-bicycle-news-paper-saddlebags/6832541410.html


----------



## fordmike65 (Mar 18, 2019)




----------



## WetDogGraphix (Mar 18, 2019)




----------



## razinhellcustomz (Mar 18, 2019)

fordmike65 said:


> View attachment 966805
> View attachment 966806



Man i would sure like to get my hands on these babies.


----------



## Barto (Mar 18, 2019)

Yup, very cool


----------



## mickeyc (Mar 19, 2019)

Gone.


----------



## Whitey1736 (Mar 21, 2019)

Idea on what time frame would this have been from?


----------



## razinhellcustomz (Mar 21, 2019)

i had paper routes in the 70's and remember these when i had my mine. The one i had was the one you slung over your shoulder. Then later on i had one like this that went on my bike. Wish i still had that one. sure brings back memories.


----------



## KingSized HD (Mar 22, 2019)

The Detroit Free Press bags show up every so often on the 'bay....but I don't recall seeing any newspaper bags with (diagonal?) end stripes like these have, and I've seen a lot. The ads gone now, thanks to WetDogGraphix for posting the pic while it was up.


----------



## harpon (Mar 22, 2019)

I had bags like that when I delivered the early morning Indianapolis Star in junior high school 1966--68.
They go much further back-

before I could fit it and was still on a 20" Sting ray (reformed from the 20" inch bike under the Christmas tree a few years earlier), Dad bought home a very old and in need of reconditioning old balloon tire bike I ended up calling the Old Green Clunker.  That was about 1964.  He painted it green and got some middle weight tires and got it going before I could straddle the top bar- had a Western Flyer crank as I later recalled

but the unique thing about it was both a rear clunker luggage rack and two steel loops that came out over each side of the back wheel- Dad's best guess was that it was to keep bags like this outta the spokes- But what it was was the perfect place for someone else to sit on the luggage rack and place their feet- "trailing" we called it-

and within a year or two some of us in the neighborhood had devised an activity we called "The Pony Express" where one kid would ride the bike up to and past another who hopped on the back "seat" and into the steel loops.  From there- without stopping the rider moved back on one side of the Old Green Clunker, and the "trailer" kid moved up the other side until we had switched positions- then the original rider hopped off and the other kid rode on- really stupid, but it later helped me do exchanges in the Little 500 I think

In 1967 I won a bus trip trip to Detroit for selling newspaper subscriptions where we toured the Ford plant,  visited Greenfield Village and saw the premiere of Grand Prix in Cinerama. Quite the trip for an eighth grader.


----------



## razinhellcustomz (Jun 29, 2019)

Sounds like a really fun time,especially going to Greenfield village and the Ford plant. Wish i could have done something that cool when i was in 8th grade. Good Times. Razin.


----------



## razinhellcustomz (Jun 29, 2019)

Whitey1736 said:


> Idea on what time frame would this have been from?



1970's. Razin.


----------



## detroitbike (Jun 30, 2019)

The stripes were like a reflective strip I remember.
  Here’s a Pre- paper bag paper carrier:


----------



## razinhellcustomz (Jul 1, 2019)

detroitbike said:


> The stripes were like a reflective strip I remember.
> Here’s a Pre- paper bag paper carrier:
> 
> View attachment 1023826



That's a keeper!! Razin..


----------

